# Thinking of getting a Vizsla!



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi!

Just an introduction - we live in the UK, we have no pets, two young boys (almost 5 and almost 3) and are planning another child. We walk to school every weekday which is between 20-30 mins twice a day. My husband does trail running 2-3 times a week, between 8-12 miles. 

We live in an area that has lots of fields and a forest.

We want to get a good family dog and my husband wants a dog that can go running with him, but I'm a gym bunnie and housewife so don't really go out apart from the walk to school. I could do another small walk each day but not much else. My husband gets home from work late so I doubt he'd be able to get out after.

Anyway, my husband wants a decent running dog and one that doesn't have that 'doggy smell'. I want a dog that will be good with the children, but doesn't shed too much. 

I'm worried a vizsla would get bored, what do you think? Do you think the amount of outside time would be enough?

Thanks in advance


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there ShutterbugUK!

First off - don't let the short coat fool you!!! Vizslas shed a TON! I wear mostly black and it is a chore to get his fur off my clothes every day - same with the car, furniture, floor etc. 

As far as the exercise - it depends on the dog. Some Vs need more exercise than others, but my guess is that he would need to be free to run off leash once a day (with the occassional exception). This is not in the backyard either. They need constant stimulation and also strong leadership. 

My dog is a sweetheart by nature but he is also a brute (if that makes sense). He would never intentionally hurt a human or another dog but he is just so strong and active that it is often difficult to contain him. With small children this could be a problem. I do not live with small children so I am not the best to address this issue though. For my guy, I need to supervise him around my little cousin so that way he doesn't jump on her. Perhaps growing up with kids, they learn to be more gentle... ? Many ppl will say this is not a family dog - others have Vs as family dogs. 

I will say, if you have a family, I'm sure there is even MORE work that goes into raising a V and is most likely even more stressful at times. (In that you have to teach the dog how to behave

around children and the children how to behave around the dog.)

I think your best bet is to locate other Vs in your area and experience them first hand. Nature walks/hikes usually turn into the norm for dedicated V owners (and the owners usually grow to love these outings just as much as their pups)! If you are not willing to dedicate a SIGNIFICANT amount of time to training, socializing, and mentally/physically stimulating your dog (with obedience/nose work/agility/hunting/ or hiking... etc) you might want to check out other breeds (or wait until your kids have grown).

There is no doubt that these guys are potentially terrific running companions (but they need a suggested 18 months to develop fully before they can be taken on structured runs). I got my guy to run with over a year ago and we still haven't ran together yet (on lead). Your husband will be doing trail runs so it won't be as much of an issue. There is just a lot more that comes along with a V than being a great running partner. 

Good luck - hope this helps at least a bit!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vccne.net/files/Articles/goodwkids.pdf

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

Excerpt from above post:

"If you are planning to purchase a Vizsla puppy for your family, there are a few things you should know and consider. 

The first is words you should be aware of.

These are Family, Loyalty, Energy, Tail, Intelligent, Patience, Persistence, Rewarding, Trying, Versatile, Love, Exercise, Creativity, Surfing, Nose, Vet Bills, Food, Toys, Bedding.

We get our fair share of Vizslas into rescue from people who had researched information on the internet, which I understand is good.

The Vizsla can be a wonderful pet.

To clarify something, like people, all Vizsla are not created equal. 

That is why a good Vizsla breeder will "temperament test" puppies and try to place them into a home that matches the test results.

Picking your own puppy from a litter is not always the best idea. Be honest when a breeder ask you questions. These questions are asked to protect you and the dog. 


Taking a Vizsla into your home is a large responsibility, as their life span can be up to 15 years.


Living with one is like having a child.

Vizslas are typically slow to mature. You could end up with a 2-year-old puppy. 

They are family oriented. 

Don’t stick them in the back yard and expect to have a happy life. 

Don’t get one if everyone in the house is not excited about having it.

Expect the dog to be loyal and full of energy. To live peaceably with a Vizsla you must find some way to channel that energy.

The tail, while relative short, starts wagging around mid body and can unintentionally knock a small child down or deliver a series of sharp whacks to your hand or legs. 

Intelligent is a common word used to describe a Vizsla. I am a firm believer there are people out there that are not smart enough to own one.

Patience, persistence, and rewarding are words that could be used to describe the training of a Vizsla. They do not respond well to heavy-handed training, but can be quick learners. Some are very head strong.
Watching them execute their training can be rewarding for both their master and others. 

Versatile is another word used to describe a Vizsla. The breed can be used for hunting, retrieving, conformation, agility, fly ball, tracking, obedience, search and rescue, seeing eye dog, couch potato and last but not least lap dog.


While they could probably be taught to wave surf they are best suited for counter surfing.



We, as humans, sometimes have hereditary problems that are passed from generation to generation. 
While many people know of their hereditary history, some choose not to pass their problems on to their descendants. 
Some people only find out of hereditary problems too late and those problems are passed on to their children. 

Many people, who breed animals, are in the second group of people I just described, except that they just don’t care. After they get your money any problems they have bred become your problems. 




Over the years, pure-bred animals have evolved into many different lines.

Each line depicting assets and traits admired by the breeder of that particular line.

Although descendants from the many lines may look similar, believe me they are not. 

There are thing in these lines of animals that may clash with or enhance the offspring of a breeding.

It takes much investigation and ancestral research on a breeders part to satisfy themselves which individuals in the hereditary lines of animals are most likely to produce desired effects when bred.

Even with such research results are not always quite as desired. 

What you want in a dog for your family is a loyal and loving animal that is 
protective, smart and economical to care for.



While health and temperament problems are some of the problems we see in our rescue program that is not the biggest problem.

The biggest problem is the unscrupulous breeders that are the largest contributors of dogs to our rescue program.
They will acquire several bitch puppies and in five short years will have had four litters with the bitches. 
With little care and the lack of vitamin and calcium supplements for the mothers, by the end of 5 years the poor females are worn out and then they are dumped into the dog pound or worse yet dumped onto the street to fend for themselves. 

This abuse of dogs will continue as long as puppy buyers continue to support this kind of activity.

If you do your research, have patience in getting your puppy and assure yourself the breeder you pick has the welfare of the puppy at heart, you as a puppy buyer will have done the breed you pick a huge favor. 

We can continue taking in and placing rescue dogs, but only you, as a puppy buyer, can stop this cruelty to animals. 

Some breeders, "puppy mills," are only into breeding animals for the quick and easy money to be had. They find a popular breed and systematically start to destroy that breed with complacency and lack of knowledge." 

Know what you are getting! A Hungarian Pointer is first and foremost a hunting dog.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Exersize and training and V is a good family dog - they just take more of both than most breeds - as suggested hang out with some V owners and see how they fit your family - if it works out the hard part starts - finding a quality hobby breeder ! I would never buy a pup if I did not spend time with the dam & with luck the sire !


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

Well we don't have kids so I cannot say much about that but there's quite a few member right now who have similar age to your kids and they own a vizsla. There's a phrase out there " I thought they were good with kids!" It's quite often true with this breed for many reasons. They are high energy *hunting* dogs and although myself do not hunt with Elza she gets plenty exercise. We work full time and she still gets 2 hours off leash walk/run a day. You're not meant to run with them until they are 18 months old. If they run that's their own choice but making them run could affect their growth plates, joints and bones causing problems later in their life. So even though your husband would run with her/him that can only start later. Until then they need plenty exercise every single day. Relying on that you may get lucky with a mellow vizsla would be a mistake. 
I have to say I devoted all my free time to her and she's just coming up to a year old. Could not imagine to cope with 3 kids plus her. I also have to add that vizslas do shed. A lot. Well mine does at least. During the spring-summer seasons it's constant, she only just slowed down with the shedding as November came. 

I am not saying this is not the right breed for you but I suggest to find other owners in your area and have a chat and maybe a walk with them to see the real vizsla behaviour. If I were you I wouldn't get one. But that's just my opinion. 

Good luck to you


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Victoria W on this board has 3 kids (and I'm pretty sure her youngest is not in school full time yet) and her family is a great example of a perfect vizsla family. But, I know for a fact that Gracie gets a lot of off-leash hikes (daily) and tons of attention and she gets hunt training and has her JH. They're a really well rounded vizsla family with kids. But the key is, they're all very committed to Gracie and she's not ignored or left to become bored.


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your time to respond!

I came to the forum for this information - I think that a vizsla is going to be too 'intense' for us, if that makes sense  I don't want to get a dog that will get bored, destructive or even depressed, it would not be fair on the dog or our family.

I will put these points to my husband as they have reinforced my thoughts to be honest. I'll also see if there are any local owners to speak to, and for any breed we decide on we'd go to a recommended breeder.

Thanks again!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

ShutterbugUK.



> came to the forum for this information - I think that a vizsla is going to be too 'intense' for us, if that makes sense I don't want to get a dog that will get bored, destructive or even depressed, it would not be fair on the dog or our family.


This response is greatly appreciated. One of the reasons I like to post to this great forum is educating those interested in the Hungarian Pointer to what these dogs are and are not.

Maybe when the kids are older or, in my case, grown up and moved out. It may seem like forever but it does come.

There are many lower energy breeds that can be a running partner.

RBD


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you ;D

Could you suggest any other breeds that would be good for running? I am tempted by a cockerpoo, a springer spaniel crossed with poodle, as I'm sure I've heard springers are good running partners and the poodle would help with the hair.

Thanks


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I just love seeing all these great responses! Makes me love the "V" extended family even more


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

ShutterbugUK, what about a Greyhound? They have a reputation as a high energy dog, but in reality, they are couch potatoes who love to sleep. Gentle and loving; sleek coat with low grooming requirements -- there are many things to recommend them. Here is a link:

http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/greyhound

This article also states that they make great running companions (on leash only, of course).  

_p.s. I've always thought that Greyhounds are very elegant looking dogs!_


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for the recommendation but I have to be honest and say I just don't like them :-[ there used to be loads of them at a stables I had my horse at, and I am just a bit freaked out by their gangliness, how skinny they are and the boniness.

Makes me sound shallow I know, I just don't see then as a dog I would have. Sorry!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, no problem!! I have just sort of thought of the Greyhound as the ultimate running partner. ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes Greyhound (especially retired greyhounds) make wonderful pets. They are couch potatoes and great with kids. I have a few reservations though. One they are sprinters over short distances, so wouldn't be great running companions. Two, I have two friends that have had several retired greyhounds and find they are unable to let them of the lead as they will run off after rabbits,etc.

You might look into wirehaired vizslas as they are not nearly so high energy as their smooth haired cousins and they do not shed or smell!!! My wirehaired boy has been a very easy puppy, but I have put in a lot of time training him and he does need at least one good off lead run every day.

If you get a puppy (whatever breed you choose) it is going to require a lot of attention as RBD says. Some folk are brilliant at juggling children and their dogs but on the whole the puppy can take up as much time as a baby - so perhaps it would be better to wait untill your family is complete and your children are old enough to enjoy family hikes with the dog.

PS where abouts are you in the UK?


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

We are in Cheshire.

I'd love to give an older dog a home but can't find one to suit what we are all looking for unfortunately.

We did buy a bulldog bitch last year, she was 3 years old and lovely, but the first week we had her she snapped at my then 1 year old, and although they have a reputation of being good, non-aggressive dogs, I couldn't take the risk, so sadly took her back. Obviously at that point my hubby wasn't looking for a running dog


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

*flynnandlunasmom* gives me WAY too much credit! 

Even if we were to accept her compliment and be an example of a great Vizsla family...we did not add a puppy until our kids were 8, 6, and nearly 4. We wanted a Vizsla to be a focus of our family life for the balance of my kids' childhoods, and we are perhaps ridiculously committed to her.

Still, she is a lot of work. Gracie is an exceptionally good dog. She is mellow, confident, sweet as pie. "All" she needs is to run off leash for a solid hour a day (every day) and to curl up near or preferably on someone for at least 20 of the remaining 23 hours, LOL.

Maybe some people really could manage a V puppy, two young boys, and a baby.  I think you would have a hard time finding a good breeder who would put a puppy into that situation, though.

Good luck with your growing family. I hope that you find the right dog when time is right. In the meantime, tell your husband that jogging strollers make great running buddies! 

Victoria


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

ShutterbugUK said:


> Thank you ;D
> 
> Could you suggest any other breeds that would be good for running? I am tempted by a cockerpoo, a springer spaniel crossed with poodle, as I'm sure I've heard springers are good running partners and the poodle would help with the hair.
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest a Brittany Spaniel. They are a good size for small children and active enough for runners. 

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/other/videos/breed-all-about-it-brittany-spaniel.htm

Any dog you get is going to shed. A poodle (or poodle cross) may not shed _as muc_h, but you will have to regularly brush the long hair.


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

Just been having a look at the Brittany spaniel and in very interested! They seem to tick a lot of our 'boxes'! I'm going to speak to hubby about it today. 

Thank you


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just remember with any spaniel. what you put into them is what you get out of them. Spaniels are not far below the intellect requirements of a Vizsla. They are also a High energy hunting dog like the Vizsla. So for that matter are Poodles............  

Personally, I would check out Jack Russell terriers or similar. Great running partners. Hearts that won't quit. Love kids, can be energetic and playful, but also happy to chill. Will be protective of the kids and house. Ok for periods on their own.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just to add to the already excellent advice, if your hubby is to use a dog as a running partner just be careful that it's not run too hard as a puppy as it will damage it's joints


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

Evening all,

I just wanted to come back and say thank you all again - we have been having a good look round and doing LOTS of research.

We have decided that a vizsla would get bored in our house, we couldn't do one justice. We are now trying to find an assured breeder of either irish terriers or standard schnauzers - more leaning towards an irish terrier though. They are good for bursts of exersise like running but are quite happy to chill round the house - are also good with children.

Once again, thank you for your advice, it was much appreciated.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope you find a lovely terrier or schnauzer, and well done for evaluating your life style and home for the best dog to fit your circumstances.

Good Luck


----------



## ShutterbugUK (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there ShutterbugUK I have just read your thread and I think you have made a good decision,it's also refreshing to hear you had done some research into the Vizsla and unfortunately you found it wasn't for you as it wouldn't fit into your way of life.
By doing this you may have probably saved a Vizsla pup from having to be rescued, if only other potential Vizsla owners did the same...I take my hat off to you my friend,and I hope you find a suitable breed to be part of your family...


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I also have 2 miniature schnauzers and they are amazing little dogs! Would highly reccomend them! 
So clever and hilarious personalities! brother and a sister and you wouldnt know as they are so so different!
good luck!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

oliveJosh12 said:


> I also have 2 miniature schnauzers and they are amazing little dogs! Would highly reccomend them!
> So clever and hilarious personalities! brother and a sister and you wouldnt know as they are so so different!
> good luck!


My family had two mini Schnauzers when I was younger and I love the breed too. My brother now has a standard schnauzer. They are great dogs!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

ShutterbugUK said:


> Thank you ;D
> 
> Could you suggest any other breeds that would be good for running? I am tempted by a cockerpoo, a springer spaniel crossed with poodle, as I'm sure I've heard springers are good running partners and the poodle would help with the hair.
> 
> Thanks


Why not just a pure breed standard poodle.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I personally feel that a Vizsla is happiest with someone to be with all day, like a housewife. Following someone around all day can wear a dog out! Lol And with the walks to and from school, runs on the weekends with your husband, training during your day home and possibly running free in the fields you mentioned, I think it would be enough for a balanced Vizsla.

From what I have dealt with my boy as he gets older...he doesn't care so much about getting 2-3 hours of running daily...he just wants to be with me in everything I do. We are all just lucky the things I do tend to involve going to the park. Most of the day though, he sleeps or plays with my mom's dog.


If me and my boyfriend both had full time jobs I would not get a Vizsla. Even off I was committed to getting the dog the exercise...just my two cents...

I see you already changed your mind and that is great you know what you want in a dog. Good luck to you and your family. <3


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> I personally feel that a Vizsla is happiest with someone to be with all day, like a housewife. Following someone around all day can wear a dog out! Lol And with the walks to and from school, runs on the weekends with your husband, training during your day home and possibly running free in the fields you mentioned, I think it would be enough for a balanced Vizsla.
> 
> From what I have dealt with my boy as he gets older...he doesn't care so much about getting 2-3 hours of running daily...he just wants to be with me in everything I do. We are all just lucky the things I do tend to involve going to the park. Most of the day though, he sleeps or plays with my mom's dog.
> 
> ...


----------

